# Bei Photoshop-Aktionen nicht überspeichern



## iAmRich (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Alsooo, ich falle dann mal gleich mit dem Haus in die Tür hinein, und schildere Euch folgendes Beispiel:

- Ich erstelle eine Aktion in Photoshop die ungefähr so aussieht:
--1. Neues Dokument erstellen - Mit der größe X
--2. Zwischenablage (Also das, was ich vorher kopiert habe ^-^) einfügen
--3. Aktionen XYZ (Was hier geschieht ist nicht weiter wichtig)
--4. Speichern als JPG - Speicherort: Desktop
- Dann mache ich einen Screenshot der in meiner Zwischenablage gespeichert wird
- Dann führe ich die Aktion aus... so weit so gut... Nun liegt auf meinem Desktop eine Datei mit dem Namen Unbenannt-1 Kopie.jpg

Bis hier hin Passt alles... Jetzt el problema:
Wenn ich diese Aktion ein zweites mal durchführe, überspeichert Mr. Photoshop meine "Unbenannt-1 Kopie.jpg"

Und Jetzt meine Frage (Für die, die es sich nicht schon denken können):
Kriege ich es irgendwie hin, das die .jpg-Datei NICHT überschrieben wird, sondern eine Neue angelegt wird, die dann z.B. "Unbenannt-2.jpg Kopie" heißt ... oder so ähnlich

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn jmd, der nen Plan hat, sein Wissen mit mir teilen würde 

Viele Grüße aus der Hölle, Richi the Kid


----------



## famuz (11. Januar 2011)

Der Haken an der Sache ist, das deine action nicht impliziert wie das "neue Dokument" heissen soll.
Daher "nimmt PS an" du weisst es selbst nicht, oder bist zu faul und packt die default-Bezeichnung "unbenannt" rein (Danke an den entsprechenden Programmierer). KnickKnack.

Zwischenablage ist auch "dünnes Eis mit heissen Schuhen", da sich selbige beim nächsten strg/cmd+c leert und damit deine action obsolet macht.

f.

ps: du könntest bei den amis im pentagon arbeiten. "Was hier geschieht ist nicht weiter wichtig".


----------



## iAmRich (11. Januar 2011)

Woohoo... Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort  ...



> Der Haken an der Sache ist, das deine action nicht impliziert wie das "neue Dokument" heissen soll.
> Daher "nimmt PS an" du weisst es selbst nicht, oder bist zu faul und packt die default-Bezeichnung "unbenannt" rein (Danke an den entsprechenden Programmierer). KnickKnack.



Jaaaaa okay ... dann sagen wir einfach mal dass der Name egal ist... Mir gehts eher darum einfach nach einer Aktion die Datei unter einem anderen Namen als schon vorhanden abzuspeichern... d.h. Wenn die Datei "OMGpr0nzz.psd" schon exestiert soll PS es als "OMGpr0nzz2.psd" speichern und nicht die alte Datei überschreiben...



> Zwischenablage ist auch "dünnes Eis mit heissen Schuhen"


Mir egal, da es hier nicht darum geht welche Aktionen ich mache sondern um das, was danach geschieht...



> f.


r.



> ps: du könntest bei den amis im pentagon arbeiten. "Was hier geschieht ist nicht weiter wichtig".



 .... was? wie? .. Pentagon ... ähhhh ... ... nein!! NEIN .. ich Arbeite da nicht....
noch so ein Kommentar und du hast das FBI im Nacken sitzen!! .. oh hab ich das jetzt grade "laut" geschrieben? ......


----------

